# timing questions



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

I replaced my dist,, about a month ago.I've stalled on doing the timing,i know,,,the thing is I know how to do the first couple of steps but when the timing is off do I correct it by loosening the dist & moving it forward or backwards a little,dont know which way.Also do I do this while the car is on?thx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

reference this thread first: http://www.nissanforums.com/tools/97152-how-use-timing-light.html
before you start the timing, loosen those bolts on the distributor. as you turn the distributor, just a little bit will do it, keep your eyes on the timing mark. youll see it moving back and forth depending on which way you move the distributor. once you line the pulley and pointer on the mark you want, then you tighten the distributor back up.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

NICE,,so i looked at the manual and your thread,the illustration pic in the manual shows the timing pointer then it has 3 arrows from left to right it says 5 atdc,, tdc,,,then 20 btdc,pointer has to be on about 20 right,,,thx allott going to purchase the gun today,,,if the timing is whacked i dont want it to kill my car!thx again


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

accomplished,easy as 123


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

was it off that bad? 
hows it running now?


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

the timing was correct,,the pointer was just under the 20 degree mark.its still running poor ,idle is sagging,causing steering wheel to vibrate like crazy.im thinking about turning the idle up a lil,i've read tons of info on the idle thing,pretty much done everything,(shrugs)except test the intake for a leak.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what is your idle speed? also, whats the condition of your motor mounts, namely the rear?


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

idle moves slightly between 700 & 800 rpms under no load,but when heat on sometimes i here a loud click and idle dips allmost shutting off but then goes back to normal,read on here i need a new fan motor,but anyways sorry bou that,rear motor mounts any specific way of checking them other then just lookn at em,thx


----------

